# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  ألعب غيرها يا والي وبطل تضليل

## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*((واعتقد ان الضغط الجماهيري علي اللاعبين انعكس علي الجانب النفسي مما كان له الاثر الكبير في مستواهم ثم ان المريخ تقدم بالهدف الاول في وقت مبكر ورغم ذلك كانت هنالك انتقادات واضحة من الجماهير علي التشكيلة التي بدات المباراة وكان علي الجماهير ان تصبر قليلا لان هذه التشكيلة نجحت في الوصول للشباك الرواندية منذ الدقيقة الثانية من المباراة ولكن الاستعجال الجماهيري قاد اللاعبين لدائرة التوتر وهو مايتسبب في اخطائهم وعدم تركيزهم حتي انتهت المباراة علي هذه النتيجة واعتقد ان المريخ يملك من الامكانيات الفنية التي تؤهله لتجاوز هذا الفريق خاصة وان اللاعبين سيؤدون مباراة الاياب بعيدا عن الضغط النفسي)) 


ايها الوالي الهمام 
عيب في حقك ان تبرر للهزيمة بهذه الأسباب التافهة وانت تحكم للمريخ بدون مؤهلات  
عيب ان تبني مثالية التشكيلة علي هدف من الدقيقة 2 
عيب ان تترك إعلامك الضال المضل الإنتهازي وتحمل الجماهير هذه الكارثة 
عيب ان تبحث عن شماعة تعلق عليها أخطاءك في كل مرة 
عيب ان تكون هذه الشماعة هي الصفوة التي ساندتك  
عيب ان تكون هذه الشماعة هي الصفوة التي دعمتك ودعمت اللاعبين وكنتم تتغنون بها صبيحة يوم المباراة 
عيب ان تكون هذه الشماعة هي الصفوة التي صبرت علي بلاويكم وكوارثكم 5 سنوات 
عيب ان تترك فوضي المعسكر وتحمل الجمهور ما حدث 
عيب ان تفرح لإعلامك الذي يمارس التضليل صباح ومساء وتحزن لغيرة جمهور المريخ المعلم علي فريقه 
جمال الوالي 

في عهدكم الميمون 
غاب الإنضباط وعمت الفوضي 
غابت الغيرة وعمت سياسة الدلال 
غابت العين الحمراء والمحاسبة وإستشري الفساد 
غابت النظرة الفنية وطغت السطوة الإدارية 

يا لتفاهة الموقف 
يا لتفاهة التبرير 
يا لتفاهة هذا الزمن الذي يُحمَل فيه جمهور المريخالعظيم أسباب الهزيمة 
يا أخي إختشي علي دمك
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*والله عيب عليك انت يا بدرالدين أن تقول مثل هذه الكلمات في حق رجل دفع دمه لأجل المريخ
ماذا تريد من الوالي ؟
هل تريد منه يهدف بدل ايداهو ليدخل الكرة المرمى 
أم تريد منه أن يحل محل قلق ليدخل الكرة الشباك والمرمى خالي
أم تريده أن يكون محل العجب وهو يهدر فرصتان لا تضيع من لاعب مبدئ
اتق الله يا اخ بدر الدين في كتابتك
ما هكذا يكون النقد

كلمة تافه هذه لو كتبها أحد غيرك لقامت الادارة بحظره
ارجوك انت أحد كبار هذا المنتدى فكن على بقدر مكانتك
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*هذا راي وقناعاتي 

عيب منك تترك الموضوع الرئيس وتبحث عن مخرج

اليس عيب ما قاله هذا الرجل الغريب

هل فعلاً جمهور المريخ هو سبب الكارثة؟

ارجوط جاوب بصراحة وبعدين نبدأ النقاش من جديد
*

----------


## النجم الساطع

*الاخ بدالدين لاتكون انفعالى لهذه الدرجة 
الوالى نقل المريخ نقلة كبيرة الى الامام والوالى لا يستحق منك مثل هذا الكلام \
السبب الرئيسى هو الاعلام الذى ضخم الاشياء وجعل الجماهير تثق بأن فريق الاحلام قد وجد على ارض الواقع 
فعلا الضغط الجماهيرى له انعكاس سلبى على اللاعبين وقد شاهدنا التوتر على اكثر من لاعب وخاصة المحترف وارغو
الوالى رجل المرحلة 
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*مر تقولوا ابو برمودة 

مرة تقولوا الإعلام

والأن ركبتوا الموجة مع الوالي؟؟؟؟؟


يا رجل أداء المريخ كان هرجلة في هرجلة 

والمدرب من ال15 دقيقة الأولي اكتشف الفلم وبدأ يفكر في التغيير

يعني قبل الجمهور يثور او ينفعل

يعني الوالي ببحث عن شماعة كالعادة ليعلق عليها الفشل

الجمهور برئ من هذا التلفيق يا محمد حامد


حبكم للوالي لا يعني ان تسيروا خلفه حتي وهو يكذب

كطيب انفعال الولي الشفناهو في التلفزيون كان موجه للجمهور ولا اللاعبين ولا المدرب؟


يا خي عيب والله ان يحمل جمهور المريخ هذه المهزلة

*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*هل معني كلامك 
بسب هذه النقلة اصبح الوالي محصن ضد النقد وضد ان يسمع كلمة لا

الرجل اخطأ في حق جمهور المريخ العظيم

لعلمك هتف الجمهور بالأمس

ضد الوالي

وضد مزمل


وهو نفس الجمهور الذي هتف لهما سابقاً
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*معقولة ... بس ..وهنالك من يهتفون ....الوالي رئيس طوالي ...المبارة مسئولية الادارة مباشرة ...بعد ان سمعنا بان الادارة تدخلت لتغيير التشكيلة ...ولو حصل تبقى مصيبة .. وكبيرة كمان في حق المريخ ...
*

----------


## مدينة الورد

*هذا رأي الوالي وهو حر في رأيه ، أنت شخصياً من هي أسباب هذه النتيجة المتواضعة التي خرج بها المريخ في مباراته أمس. 
أنا شخصياً أحمل المدعو كروجر نتيجة هذه الخيبة الكبيرة ، ووداعاً بطولة الأندية 
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*عشنا وشفنا يا عتيق 

جمهور المريخ يتسبب في كارثة امس


ولله ما قادر اصدق

يعني خلصتو كل الأعذار والشماعات قبلتو علي الجمهور


فعلاً الإختشوا ماتو
*

----------


## mohd khair

*بالهداوة يا شباب
بالهداوة
واحدة واحدة بنوصل
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*يا مدينة الورد والرياحين
لك كامل الحب


الوالي حر في رأيه 

بس رأيه غير صحيح و فيه تجني واضح 

هل نسكت علي هذا التجني؟


أنا راي

الإعلام المريخي كارثة كبري 

بالأمس كتبو اتراكو ضعيف, يمكن ان نفوز عليه 21 صفر و بأي 11 لاعب 

واليوم تباكو وحملو كروجر المسئولية

الإدارة لا تتعظ و لا تتعلم من اخطائها المتكررة

المريخ غير مؤهل بسبب ضعف الإعداد وعدم الجاهزية البدنية

وكذلك عدم معرفة الخصم

لا اعلم الظروف التي واجهها المدرب ولست مؤهلاً للحكم عليه
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المصيبة يا بدرالدين الجمهور كله بقى يتكلم في الشأن الفني ،،، 
للاسف الشعب السوداني كله اصبح مدربين ،،، 
الشئ الاساسي للجمهور والذي يجب ان يفعله او دوره هو التشجيع ،،، 
لنفرض ان كروجر اخطأ فهل سيكون عقابنا له ان نأخذ حقنا بأيدينا ،،، 
كروجر امس طلع من الاستاد على عربة شرطة ،،، 
هل هذا تصرف يليق بالصفوة ،،، 
ولو علم كل منا دوره وقام به على اكمل وجه لما حدث ما يحدث ،،، 
هل يحق لي ان اترافع عن متهم بجريمة وانا لم أدرس المحاماة ؟  
عندنا مثل بقول أعطى الخبز لخبازه ولو ياكل نصفه ،،،
*

----------


## yasen

*المريخ غير مؤهل بسبب ضعف الإعداد وعدم الجاهزية البدنية

وكذلك عدم معرفة الخصم

لا اعلم الظروف التي واجهها المدرب ولست مؤهلاً للحكم عليه

[marq="3;right;3;alternate"] 
دي الاسباب الحقيقيه لفوز الزعيم 2/1 علي الرواني 
وليس الوالي يا استاذ بدر الدين 
[/marq]
*

----------


## andy09

*بدر الدين انت مالك شايل من الوالي كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 بعدين هو كلامو ما صاااااااح اي لكن كمان ما غلط لانو الضغط النفسي علي اللاعبين حاصل ودي مشكلة في كل فرق العالم 
كلامك صااح الاعلام هو اكبر ماسورة 
ومزمل لو انتبه لمناكفة الهلال والكتابة عن قوانبن الفيفا افضل ليه ..لانو ما في زول بفهم كورة بقول كروجر دا يقعد دقيقه.
دا لو جبنا مدرب من مصر دي اخير منو بالف مره 
فبالله روووق وخلينا نشوف الحل شنو وابعد لينا دمك من جمال الوالي دا ما تخلينا نقول ليك عاجبنا وساري بالنا
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*بدر الدين عشان تكون موضوعي وبدلاً من من كيل السباب والإتهامات لرجال خدموا المريخ 
يجب عليك أن توضح لنا يا حضرة الخبير العالم ببواطن وخفايا التدريب في كرة القدم تحليلك للمباراة وما هي الإخطاء التي ارتكبها الجهاز الفني وما هو دور جمال الوالي في ذلك 
هذا هو راي جمال الوالي كإداري فيما حدث أمس وقد يكون على صواب أو خطأ وإن كنا نعتقد أن ما أدلى به والينا الغالي هو ما يجب أن يقوله أي فرد في مكانة جمال الوالي أم كنت تنتظر منه أن يعلن خروج المريخ من البطولة وشطب جيع اللآعبين الذين أدوا المباراة 
ما هي علاقة الإعلام الرياضي بجمال الوالي هل جمال الوالي هو من ذهب للصحف الرياضية وجعلهم يكتبون عن ضعف الفريق الرواندي 
لقد قامت الإدارة بجميع ما هو منوط بها فقد أجرت معسكر الفريق في مواعيده وضمت جميع المحترفين الذين قامت بتسجيلهم في الكشف الإفريقي فإين هو خطأ الإدارة 
اين هو النقد الذي تتحدث عنه هل تعبتبر لفظ تفاهة حكمك في المريخ وإختشي على دمك هي باب النقد في قاموسك وهل ترضى أن يصف من يختلفون معك في الراي موضوعك بالتفاهة والدجل  ويقولون لك أختشي على دمك ويكونون بذلك قد أنتقدوك نقداً بناء 
يا أخي حرام عليك ولا تجعل إنفعالاتك تتحكم في تقييمك لللأمور 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*(آسف لاني كنت في الخارج )
يا أخ بدر الدين حتى لا يأخذ البوست منحى أخر
مثلما أنت حر في رأيك الوالي أيضاً حر في رأيه
ولك حق النقد لكن ليس بالاساءة والتجريح 
وأرجو أن لا تستغل فرصة هذا الفوز الضعيف
لتحريك أجنده قديمه ضد المجلس وضد مزمل
هذه الفترة هي الفترة التي يجب أن يقف فيها كل مريخي مع الفريق
أنت لك رأي في المجلس انتظر الجمعية العمومية
وريثما تأتي الجمعية العمومية دع المجلس المنتخب ينفذ ما يراه هو
وليس ما تراه انت 
....
وكما قال الأخ طارق فكل الجمهور اصبح له رأي فني
وهذه احدى مصائب الكرة السودانية
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*شكراً يا أخ ياسر المشرف على مداخلتك الموضوعية
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yasen
					

المريخ غير مؤهل بسبب ضعف الإعداد وعدم الجاهزية البدنية

وكذلك عدم معرفة الخصم

لا اعلم الظروف التي واجهها المدرب ولست مؤهلاً للحكم عليه

[marq="3;right;3;alternate"] 
دي الاسباب الحقيقيه لفوز الزعيم 2/1 علي الرواني 
وليس الوالي يا استاذ بدر الدين 
[/marq]



كلامك منطقي يا ياسين وأؤيده بشده
*

----------


## ابوعبيدة حسن

*الاخ بدر الدين:
لم اكن اود ان افتتح مشاركاتي في المنتدي بهذا الشكل ولكن ماكتبته استفزني ....
حديث الوالي عن الجماهير صحيح  وهي عادة سيئة في كل جماهير الكرة السودانية ...استعجال النتائج ....الهتاف في وجه اللاعبين....الكف عن التشجيع في حالة تراجع اداء الفريق وغيرها من الاشياء التي تؤثر سلبا علي اللاعبين.....
والسؤال يا اخ بدر الدين هل فوز المريخ علي اتراكو الرواندي بنتيجة ضعيفة يعني فشل الوالي؟
صحيح ان مجلس المريخ ليس بمستوي الطموح ولكن جمال الوالي  جعلنا نطمح في الفوز بالبطولة الافريقية...
وفي عهد جمال الوالي حقق المريخ ثاني افضل انجازاته القارية بالوصول لنهائي الكونفدرالية العام قبل السابق....
جمال الوالي فعل كل ما بوسعه وقدم للمريخ الكثير ومن الظلم تحميله مسئولية اخفاق فريق صرف عليه صرف من لا يخشي الفقر وقدم له كل المعينات التي تجعله متميزا.....
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*بمراجعة سريعة لتعليقات الصفوة لهذا البوست يا بدرالدين بل وأي بوست تفتحه ضد الوالي أو مزمل ستجدهم جلهم يقفون مع الوالي ومزمل ولعمري هذا استفتاء واضح لمكانة هذين الرجلين في قلوب الصفوة لما يقدمانه للمريخ فلماذا كل هذا العداء السافر
*

----------


## عمر صالح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

[عشنا وشفنا يا عتيق [/b]

جمهور المريخ يتسبب في كارثة امس


ولله ما قادر اصدق

يعني خلصتو كل الأعذار والشماعات قبلتو علي الجمهور


فعلاً الإختشوا ماتو



صدقنى يا بدر يا همام انك  رجل ذكى اكثر من الازم  ، ولايخفى عليك قراءة وفهم ما بين السطور ،
وانك تعلم يقينا ان الوالى لم يقصد ذلك ، وان الوالى لم يقل ان الجمهور هو السبب، وانا لن اشرح 
معنى الضغط الجماهيرى وآثاره السالبة  فأنت ادرى بذلك ومعظم المثقفين ...ما توصلت اليه من استنتاج الوالى  لم يقصده  ولم يرم اليه ...  الوالى مثلك تماما  ودقبائل و سودانى مهذب ..الوالى يؤمن بقانون العيب وبحديث الرسول (صلعم): اذا لم تستح فأصنع ما شئت 000 ما حدث ليس نهاية الدنيا ..لا تنسوا ان المريخ منتصر والامل  موجود  وانالمريخ عادبكاس مانديلا بعدان انتصر بأم درمان 1:0...
وباذن الواحد الاحد منتصرون  ومواصلون للمشوار... تحابوا وتعاضدوا وتعاونوا فى المريخ..وشكرامع اكيد حبى وتقديرى لكم جميعا..
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*أتمنى أن تقوم الإدارة بحذف هذا الموضوع لما يتضمن من إساة شتم استناداً لنص المادة الثالثة ( الحقوق ) من نظام المنتدى أو على أقل تقدير حذف الإساءات الموجودة فيه حتى لا تعتبر ذلك سابقة يساء إستخدامها فيما بعد 
*

----------


## النجم الساطع

*اخى بدر الدين ...الوالى غير محصن من النقد لان النقد مطلوب للتجويد وتدارك الاخطاء 
اسباب النتيجة المحبطة هو ا ل ا ع ل ام 
كلنا  ما عدا القليل جدا كنا واثقون بان المريخ فائز ونبتيجة كبيرة جدا وهذا سببه الاعلام 
وللحقيقة أذا الاعلام ذكر الحقائق على علاتها لتقبلنا أى نتيجة يخرج بها المريخ 

الوالى بشر ومتوقع ان يخطى وينتقد طالما انه فى عمل عام  
وبالمناسبة اخى بدر الدين من هو الادارى الرياضى بالسودان له مؤهلات وهل هناك فى المريخ تحديدا من حكم المريخ وله مؤهلات 
الجميع عنقالة
 ويكفى الوالى فخرا  انه نقل المريخ نقلة كبيرة سواءا بالفريق أو البنية التحيتية 

*

----------


## Osama

*السيد جمال الوالى لم يقصر على الأطلاق وقد عمل ما عليه تماما وقد سمعت هتاف الجماهير له عند دخوله الأستاد ولم أسمع هتافها عليه!
وغضب الجماهير أنصب على الجهاز الفنى ولعل ما قادها لذلك هو حبها لجمال الوالى ولمجهوداته التى لا ينكرها أحد فى بناء الفريق حتى أصبحنا ولأول مرة نحلم (بواقعية ) بكأس الأبطال ,, فغضب الجماهير سببه هو خوفها من ضياع مجهود الوالى ليس الا!
عموما المعركة لم تنتهى ومازالت هناك جولة أخرى وكلنا عشم وأمل أن يوفق المريخ أوضاعه بسرعة من أجل الحفاظ على هذه النتيجة والصعود للدور الثانى من البطولة ....
*

----------


## النجم الساطع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

بمراجعة سريعة لتعليقات الصفوة لهذا البوست يا بدرالدين بل وأي بوست تفتحه ضد الوالي أو مزمل ستجدهم جلهم يقفون مع الوالي ومزمل ولعمري هذا استفتاء واضح لمكانة هذين الرجلين في قلوب الصفوة لما يقدمانه للمريخ فلماذا كل هذا العداء السافر



لك التحية اخى أحمد الحبر
ليس الجميع مع الوالى ومزمل ولكن الجميع مع المريخ الكيان وليس الاشخاص
الوالى لنا الحق فى ان ننتقدة كما لنا الحق فى ان نشيد به 
مزمل نختلف معه كصحفى وليس فى شخصة 
انا حسب وجهة نظرى أن الاعلام المريخى هو السبب فى هذا الاحباط 
نختلف ونتفق وكله من أجل المريخ وليس غيره
الاشخاص ذاهبون ولكن مسيرة المريخ مستمرة 
الوالى نحفظ له حقه ويكفيه فخرا أن الرجل نقل المريخ نقلة كبيرة واضاف الكثير
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*انا اتحدث عن تحميل الوالي لجمهور المريخ العظيم أسباب الإخفاق

وهذا تجني وبحث فاشل عن شماعة للهزيمة

ولن يكون كبش الفداء هو جمهور المريخ

لأن الأسباب واضحة جداً وفي رأي الشخصي

فوضي المعسكر وعدم العلمية في اتخاذ قراراته
عدم الجاهزية البدنية 
لقصر فترة الإعداد 
وقبل ذلك الإعلام المضلل الذي صور المريخ في صورة المارد وصور الخصم بأنه ضعيف

اذا تحدث الوالي عن هذه السباب الحقيقية ما كان لنا ان ننتقده
اما التجني وتزييف الحقائق فلا يقابل الا بهذا
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*واحدي مشاكل المريخ الكبري
ان لا يري البعض اخطاء والوالي


ومن العيب الا يكون لهم رأي في هذا التجني الواضح

الوالي ترك الأسباب الحقيقية و وتفرغ للبحث عن كبش فداء

هل كانت انفعالات الوالي في التلفزيون مقصود منها جمهور المريخ؟
الم يطلب المدرب من كلتشي ووارغو ببدأ عملية الإحماء بعد 15 دقيقة؟
اذن كانت هنالك مشكلة فنية ولم يكن جمهور المريخ هو المشكلة او سبب الكارثة
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

هذا راي وقناعاتي 

عيب منك تترك الموضوع الرئيس وتبحث عن مخرج

اليس عيب ما قاله هذا الرجل الغريب

هل فعلاً جمهور المريخ هو سبب الكارثة؟

ارجوط جاوب بصراحة وبعدين نبدأ النقاش من جديد



 
جمهور المريخ لم يكن السبب الاساسي يا بدر الدين
ولكن قد يكون أحد اسباب مهزلة الامس ,,, 
وله العذر في تشجيعه للفريق الرواندي في بعض المرات 
الجمهور استفزه تصرفات كروجر وإصراره على الخطأ ,,,
مما أدى الى ثورته وسبه للاعبين ,,, مما زاد من توتر اللاعبين ,,,

لدي سؤال الاخ بدر الدين 
ماذا كنت ستفعل لو كنت مكان الوالي ؟؟؟؟؟ :(
ضم أحسن النجوم الى الفريق 
أعطى المدرب الصلاحيات الكاملة ودعمه 
بطاقم فني حسب طلباته ,,,,
 
,,,
                        	*

----------


## النجم الساطع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

انا اتحدث عن تحميل الوالي لجمهور المريخ العظيم أسباب الإخفاق

وهذا تجني وبحث فاشل عن شماعة للهزيمة

ولن يكون كبش الفداء هو جمهور المريخ

لأن الأسباب واضحة جداً وفي رأي الشخصي

فوضي المعسكر وعدم العلمية في اتخاذ قراراته
عدم الجاهزية البدنية 
لقصر فترة الإعداد 
وقبل ذلك الإعلام المضلل الذي صور المريخ في صورة المارد وصور الخصم بأنه ضعيف

اذا تحدث الوالي عن هذه السباب الحقيقية ما كان لنا ان ننتقده
اما التجني وتزييف الحقائق فلا يقابل الا بهذا



أخى بدر الدين  أنت لقد ذكرت الاسباب التى ادت الى النييجة المحبطة وهى 
 فوضي المعسكر وعدم العلمية في اتخاذ قراراته
عدم الجاهزية البدنيةلقصر فترة الإعداد
وقبل ذلك الإعلام المضلل الذي صور المريخ في صورة المارد وصور الخصم بأنه ضعيف
اتفق معاك تماما فى الاولى والثانية واما الثالثة فهى الكارثة الحقيقة لانها ليست مرتبطة بهذه المباراة فقط يعنى هذه ازمة مستفحلة يجب التخلص منها 
وانا مع النقد الهادف وكان لك انت تتنقد تصريح الوالى ولكن  بدون تجريح له لانه قدم الكثير للمريخ وما زال .
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*كنت ساتحدث عن فشل الفريق في الوصول الي الجاهزية البدنية
وكنت سأبحث اسباب فوضي المعسكر
واسباب القرارات غير المدروسة من رئيس البعثة
وان ابصر الجمهور بالحقيقة بعد ان قام افعلام بالنفخ غير المبرر لجهله 
تارة وتطبيله تارة اخري

انا لم احمل الوالي المسئولية عن النصر الباهت 
انا اتحدث عن بحث الوالي لشماعة للكارثة 
واخيراً تمخض جبله وولد فأراً ميتاً

يعني بالعربي الواضح الوالي قال الجمهور سبب هذه النتيجة 
وهذا الكلام تضليل في تضليل
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعبيدة حسن
					

الاخ بدر الدين:
لم اكن اود ان افتتح مشاركاتي في المنتدي بهذا الشكل ولكن ماكتبته استفزني ....
حديث الوالي عن الجماهير صحيح وهي عادة سيئة في كل جماهير الكرة السودانية ...استعجال النتائج ....الهتاف في وجه اللاعبين....الكف عن التشجيع في حالة تراجع اداء الفريق وغيرها من الاشياء التي تؤثر سلبا علي اللاعبين.....
والسؤال يا اخ بدر الدين هل فوز المريخ علي اتراكو الرواندي بنتيجة ضعيفة يعني فشل الوالي؟
صحيح ان مجلس المريخ ليس بمستوي الطموح ولكن جمال الوالي جعلنا نطمح في الفوز بالبطولة الافريقية...
وفي عهد جمال الوالي حقق المريخ ثاني افضل انجازاته القارية بالوصول لنهائي الكونفدرالية العام قبل السابق....
جمال الوالي فعل كل ما بوسعه وقدم للمريخ الكثير ومن الظلم تحميله مسئولية اخفاق فريق صرف عليه صرف من لا يخشي الفقر وقدم له كل المعينات التي تجعله متميزا.....



 
الأخ الحبيب ابوعبيدة حسن

لك التحية والتقدير

يا اخي انا لم اتحدث عن فشل الوالي انا اتحدث عن تحميل الوالي لجمهور المريخ مسئولية هذه الكارثة

وأسباب النتيجة واااااااااضحة وضوح الشمس 
فلماذا البحث عن شماعة غير حقيقية فيها تجني واضح
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

بمراجعة سريعة لتعليقات الصفوة لهذا البوست يا بدرالدين بل وأي بوست تفتحه ضد الوالي أو مزمل ستجدهم جلهم يقفون مع الوالي ومزمل ولعمري هذا استفتاء واضح لمكانة هذين الرجلين في قلوب الصفوة لما يقدمانه للمريخ فلماذا كل هذا العداء السافر



فليقف من اراد مع الوالي او مزمل فهذا حقه

اما انا فأقف مع المريخ وحده

للأسف هذه الصفوة التي تحدث عنها تم التجني عليها بواسطة من تقف معهم انت

ولعلمك

هذه الصفوة ايضاً

هتفت بالأمس ضد الوالي

وقالت اوع تكمل يا مزمل
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم الساطع
					

اخى بدر الدين ...الوالى غير محصن من النقد لان النقد مطلوب للتجويد وتدارك الاخطاء 
اسباب النتيجة المحبطة هو ا ل ا ع ل ام 
كلنا  ما عدا القليل جدا كنا واثقون بان المريخ فائز ونبتيجة كبيرة جدا وهذا سببه الاعلام 
وللحقيقة أذا الاعلام ذكر الحقائق على علاتها لتقبلنا أى نتيجة يخرج بها المريخ 

الوالى بشر ومتوقع ان يخطى وينتقد طالما انه فى عمل عام  
وبالمناسبة اخى بدر الدين من هو الادارى الرياضى بالسودان له مؤهلات وهل هناك فى المريخ تحديدا من حكم المريخ وله مؤهلات 
الجميع عنقالة
 ويكفى الوالى فخرا  انه نقل المريخ نقلة كبيرة سواءا بالفريق أو البنية التحيتية 




[justify]اتفق معك يا نجم يا ساطع على ما قلته ولا يوجد هناك شخص محصن ضد النقد لكن النقد يجب أن يكون في حدود بعيد عن الاسفاف والسب واللعن .. النقد الموضوعي هو ما نؤيده ونطلبه بشده[/justify]
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*من يتجني علي جمهور المريخ لا يجد غير هذا الرد
*

----------


## sami salah

*عيب والله الكلام الي بنقرا فيه دا 

عيب والله 

استغرب بصراحة  مما سجلت في المنتدي لا اجد سوي محاولات البعض للنيل من الوالي او مجلسه 

ورونا بصراحة ياخوانا لو المنتدي دا بخص المعارضة عشان شكلنا ضلينا الطريق 

انا والله مافي زول قال لي عن المنتدي دا والصدفة هي التي قادتني الى هنا 

وبقدر ماكنت مبهور بجمال المنتدي الا انه للاسف عندما تغوص في مواضيعه لاتجد سوى اناسا كانوا في حالة انتظار لوقوع الذبيحة للنيل منها بسكاكينهم 
ياخوانا لو المنتدي بخص المعارضة فلا الوقت وقت معارضة ولا الزمن يسعفنا عشان نقعد نعارض في الفترة دي .
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*هذا منبر حر ليس ملك لأي جهة مجلس او معارضة وكل عضو  هنا
يعبر عن قناعاته


بس انت ورينا رايك في اتهام الوالي لجمهور المريخ

بدل اللف والدوران
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*اولا يا بدر الدين اشرت الى هزيمة وحسب علمي النقاط التلاتة ...ذهبت للمريخ

الجمهور كان له دور ضغط على اللاعبين وربما ذلك نكاية بكروجر...

واين هذه الاراء عن التطبيل الاعلامي من قبل هذه النتيجة ؟؟؟ ام هذا رد فعل ؟؟؟

كلنا وقبل الاعلام كنا نرى الدريم تيم قد تم انجازه

قصر فترة الاستعداد ...والبرمجة المقلوبة للدوري السوداني...والاستعداد البدني المكتمل للخصم ...ضف لى ذلك تداخل الاختصاصات بين الاداري والمدرب والمشجع كلها عوامل لهذة النتيجة غير مريحة....

الانفعال غير مطلوب في هذه المرحلة ...ولن ينتهي الامر بهذه النتيجة حتى ولو ادت لخروجنا

فائق التقدير ...
*

----------


## مدينة الورد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

يا مدينة الورد والرياحين
لك كامل الحب


الوالي حر في رأيه 

بس رأيه غير صحيح و فيه تجني واضح 

هل نسكت علي هذا التجني؟


أنا راي

الإعلام المريخي كارثة كبري 

بالأمس كتبو اتراكو ضعيف, يمكن ان نفوز عليه 21 صفر و بأي 11 لاعب 

واليوم تباكو وحملو كروجر المسئولية

الإدارة لا تتعظ و لا تتعلم من اخطائها المتكررة

المريخ غير مؤهل بسبب ضعف الإعداد وعدم الجاهزية البدنية

وكذلك عدم معرفة الخصم

لا اعلم الظروف التي واجهها المدرب ولست مؤهلاً للحكم عليه



تحياتي 
[overline] 
ما هي إنجازات المدعو كروجر هذا خلال مسيرته في الفرق الأخرى؟ 
للأسف كرزجر ليس بقامة المريخ ، وهو يتشرف بتدريب هذا الفريق الكبير ويضاف إلى إنجازاته (إن وجدت) تدريب فريق المريخ. 
هذا المدرب متواضع جداً ومستوى فرق الموردة وحي العرب أفضل من قدراته ، لذا إذا لم يتم طرد هذا الكروجر والاستعانة بآخر فعلينا من الآن وداع بطولة الأندية. وربما وداع المحلي أيضاً ، فلا أظن أن المريخ سيفوز بالممتاز وهو بهذا الضعف والتوهان. 
[/overline]
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة awad eid
					

اولا يا بدر الدين اشرت الى هزيمة وحسب علمي النقاط التلاتة ...ذهبت للمريخ

الجمهور كان له دور ضغط على اللاعبين وربما ذلك نكاية بكروجر...

واين هذه الاراء عن التطبيل الاعلامي من قبل هذه النتيجة ؟؟؟ ام هذا رد فعل ؟؟؟

كلنا وقبل الاعلام كنا نرى الدريم تيم قد تم انجازه

قصر فترة الاستعداد ...والبرمجة المقلوبة للدوري السوداني...والاستعداد البدني المكتمل للخصم ...ضف لى ذلك تداخل الاختصاصات بين الاداري والمدرب والمشجع كلها عوامل لهذة النتيجة غير مريحة....

الانفعال غير مطلوب في هذه المرحلة ...ولن ينتهي الامر بهذه النتيجة حتى ولو ادت لخروجنا

فائق التقدير ...



العزيز عوض عيد 
لك التحية

اعتذر ان حدث خطأ مني بس النتيجة تعتبر خسارة في نظري

عندما فكر كروجر في التبديل لم يكن الجمهور فاق من سكرة الهدف الأول
لذلك اتهام الجمهور ليس السبب الحقيقي
انت تعلم انا اول من فتح ملفات التطبيل الإعلامي لذلك ليست ردة فعل ويمكن مراجعة بوستاتي ان لم  تكن متابع لها
اتفق معك في عوامل الالنتيجة


ما أثارني فعلاً استمرار النهج التضليلي وآخرتها 
اتهام جمهور المريخ 


ممكن تورينا اسباب انفعال الوالي شنو؟
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

انا اتحدث عن تحميل الوالي لجمهور المريخ العظيم أسباب الإخفاق

وهذا تجني وبحث فاشل عن شماعة للهزيمة

ولن يكون كبش الفداء هو جمهور المريخ

لأن الأسباب واضحة جداً وفي رأي الشخصي

فوضي المعسكر وعدم العلمية في اتخاذ قراراته
عدم الجاهزية البدنية 
لقصر فترة الإعداد 
وقبل ذلك الإعلام المضلل الذي صور المريخ في صورة المارد وصور الخصم بأنه ضعيف

اذا تحدث الوالي عن هذه السباب الحقيقية ما كان لنا ان ننتقده
اما التجني وتزييف الحقائق فلا يقابل الا بهذا




تعرف يا بدر الدين لو المداخلة الأولى فى البوست كانت زى كلامك الكاتبو فوق دا  أنا و كتيرين كنا إتفقنا معاك من البداية و ما كان البوست إتحول لمظاهرة للدفاع عن الوالى .. أسلوبك حاد للغاية ياخى و جارح ..

أتفق معك يا بدر الدين ... الوالى علق كل الإخفاق بالأمس على الجمهور و هذا ظلم و تجنى كبير ..

فى رأيى السبب الرئيسى هو التشكيلة الخاطئة من المدرب الفاااااااااااااشل كروجر .. ثم بدرجة أقل بكثير باقى الأسباب التى ذكرتها ...
*

----------


## tito_santana

*ناس قلق ديل الشيشة لاقينا كيف ....
ما عشان الضهر قوي ....
سياسة دلال اللاعبين افسدتهم وافسدة اخلاقهم .....
الله يجيب ايامك يا ابو جريشة ...
*

----------


## حووصه الصغير

*الاخ بدر الدين تحياتى يا حلو 
ربما لم اقابلك من قبل ولكن اظن بنى تلقيت منك إتصال ايام كنت انا فى السعوديه 
عموما لك الحب 
حقيقى الوالى لم يبحث عن مبرر للهزيمه وما قاله هو عين الصواب لو تفحصت كلماته جيدا 
واللاعبين لماذا استثنيتهم هم سبب النتيجه الخائبه 
وتحياتى 
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حووصه الصغير
					

الاخ بدر الدين تحياتى يا حلو 
ربما لم اقابلك من قبل ولكن اظن بنى تلقيت منك إتصال ايام كنت انا فى السعوديه 
عموما لك الحب 
حقيقى الوالى لم يبحث عن مبرر للهزيمه وما قاله هو عين الصواب لو تفحصت كلماته جيدا 
واللاعبين لماذا استثنيتهم هم سبب النتيجه الخائبه 
وتحياتى 




حوووصة إزيك .... و أنا ما بتسلم على ليه يا بتاع السوق العربى إنت :busted_red:

ماقاله الوالى خطاء .. و أكبر خطاء ... ما ذنب الجماهير الغفيرة الجات بالآلاف تشوف كورة و قلبها إتحرق من المهزلة الشافوها أمبارح دى ؟؟؟ السبب التشكيلة الخاطئة من المدرب الغبى كروجر
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اولاً التحية لكل الاخوة والتحية لأخونا بدرالدين ، يا جماعة الخير كروجر اخطأ في وضع التشكيلة وفي تبديلاته والجمهور كذلك اخطأ لتشجيعه الخصم واحباط معنويات اللعيبة وايضاً الوالي اخطأ انتقاده للجمهور علناً وتحميله سبب الهزيمة ومن قبلهم اخطاً الاعلام في نفخ اللعيبة وتخدير الجمهور وتصوير فريق اتراكو وكأنه حمل وديع ومن السهولة الفوز عليه بكمية وافرة  من الاهداف ودي مشكلتنا العويصة والغريبة كل مرة تحصل وتاني نجي نقع فيها ، كدي خلونا من ده كلو المريخ فاز وبقليل من الجهد ووضع خطة محكمة من قبل المدرب واختيار التشكيلة المناسبة صدقوني المريخ متأهل ولا داعي للتشاؤم  وتحياتي للجميع
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*والله هذه الحرقة يا شباب لا يفشها إلا تأهل الزعيم 

والله زهجنا من الإنتقاد

الأخطاء واضحة ومكررة بصورة كربونية

ولا حياة لمن تنادي




الله يصبرنا تاني


ويمسح دمعتنا بتأهل الزعيم
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*بصراحة الجماهير أمبارح ماماشى عشان تشجع لأنها كانت سااااااااااااكته ساااي
الناس ديل ماشين بس عشان يشوفو اللاعبين الجدد ووارغو بالتحديد
والمامشي يشوف وارغو بيلعب كيف يرفع إيدو؟

واتحداكم واحد يرفع إيدو
*

----------


## كته

*دى جديده لنج
وكروجر عارف الكلام ده؟
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*انكشف المستور والاصطياد في الماء العكر ماهكذا تورد الابل
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*اسباب الاداء المتواضع فى رائى : 
- غياب الروح القتالية 
- ضعف اللياقة البدنية والذهنية وهنا يبرز سؤال ( ماهى الفائدة التى جناها اللاعبين من معسكر الامارات)
- عدم الانسجام بين اللاعبين الجدد والقدامى 
- تدخلات بعض الادرايين فى اشراك مجاهد وقلق بدلا من سعيد والشغيل 
- غياب اكرم 
- ما صاحب معسكر داندس من فوضى 
- عدم استشعار اللاعبين للمسئولية وعدم تقديرهم لجهود الجمهور العظيم 

من هنا يتضح : 
ان هذه هى مسئولية القطاع الرياضى بالمريخ 
ومن الذى يعين افراد  القطاع الرياضى :
هو الوالى طبعا .. وهو الذى يثق ثقة عمياء فى الرباعى المهزلة 
ويتضح كل يوم ان اموال الوالى لن تفيد المريخ كفريق كرة قدم .. حتى ولو جلب لنا الوالى خيرة لاعبى العالم .. فان المريخ لن يضوق العافية ورباعى السجم موجود .. الوالى هو من اطعم هولاء وعلمهم حب الذات على حب الكيان
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

اسباب الاداء المتواضع فى رائى : 
- غياب الروح القتالية 
- ضعف اللياقة البدنية والذهنية وهنا يبرز سؤال ( ماهى الفائدة التى جناها اللاعبين من معسكر الامارات)
- عدم الانسجام بين اللاعبين الجدد والقدامى 
- تدخلات بعض الادرايين فى اشراك مجاهد وقلق بدلا من سعيد والشغيل 
- غياب اكرم 
- ما صاحب معسكر داندس من فوضى 
- عدم استشعار اللاعبين للمسئولية وعدم تقديرهم لجهود الجمهور العظيم 

من هنا يتضح : 
ان هذه هى مسئولية القطاع الرياضى بالمريخ 
ومن الذى يعين افراد القطاع الرياضى :
هو الوالى طبعا .. وهو الذى يثق ثقة عمياء فى الرباعى المهزلة 
ويتضح كل يوم ان اموال الوالى لن تفيد المريخ كفريق كرة قدم .. حتى ولو جلب لنا الوالى خيرة لاعبى العالم .. فان المريخ لن يضوق العافية ورباعى السجم موجود .. الوالى هو من اطعم هولاء وعلمهم حب الذات على حب الكيان



اتفق معك اخى وليد ,,,لابد من المحاسبه بعد مباراه الرد مباشره مهما كانت النتيجه,,
,,,والمريخ ما بقى مهزله للدرجه دى ,,,
نطالب ان يحاسب كل من قصر فى مهامه ,,,مدرب ,,,لاعبين ,,,اداره القطاع الرياضى,,,
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

والله هذه الحرقة يا شباب لا يفشها إلا تأهل الزعيم 

والله زهجنا من الإنتقاد

الأخطاء واضحة ومكررة بصورة كربونية

ولا حياة لمن تنادي




الله يصبرنا تاني


ويمسح دمعتنا بتأهل الزعيم



 آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمـــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــن يا حبيبنا بدر..وكدا  يا دار ما دخلك  شر ..وشكرا
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

اسباب الاداء المتواضع فى رائى : 
- غياب الروح القتالية 
- ضعف اللياقة البدنية والذهنية وهنا يبرز سؤال ( ماهى الفائدة التى جناها اللاعبين من معسكر الامارات)
- عدم الانسجام بين اللاعبين الجدد والقدامى 
- تدخلات بعض الادرايين فى اشراك مجاهد وقلق بدلا من سعيد والشغيل 
- غياب اكرم 
- ما صاحب معسكر داندس من فوضى 
- عدم استشعار اللاعبين للمسئولية وعدم تقديرهم لجهود الجمهور العظيم 

من هنا يتضح : 
ان هذه هى مسئولية القطاع الرياضى بالمريخ 
ومن الذى يعين افراد القطاع الرياضى :
هو الوالى طبعا .. وهو الذى يثق ثقة عمياء فى الرباعى المهزلة 
ويتضح كل يوم ان اموال الوالى لن تفيد المريخ كفريق كرة قدم .. حتى ولو جلب لنا الوالى خيرة لاعبى العالم .. فان المريخ لن يضوق العافية ورباعى السجم موجود .. الوالى هو من اطعم هولاء وعلمهم حب الذات على حب الكيان



[justify] 
صدقني أخي وليد عبرت عن الموضوع بصورة تفوقت بها على كاتب البوست كلامك موضوعي وجدير بالإحترام اثرت فيه عدة نقاط مهمة تستحق المناقشة بكل موضوعية أتمنى أن تقوم بفتح بوست جديد يحمل نفس هذه المشاركة حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع 
احييك اخي على هذها الطرح رغم إختلافي معك في بعض النقاط 
[/justify]:0069::0069:
                        	*

----------


## sami salah

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

هذا منبر حر ليس ملك لأي جهة مجلس او معارضة وكل عضو  هنا
يعبر عن قناعاته


بس انت ورينا رايك في اتهام الوالي لجمهور المريخ

بدل اللف والدوران



ياخوي مافي لف ولا دوران 

انت ورينا عايز تريس منو على المريخ  ؟؟؟؟

عملية حرق البخور تحت ارجل الاسياد  لن تعود مرة اخرى في نادي المريخ  ودي واضحة وضوح الشمس .

كلام الوالي واضح مافيه اي غموض ( الا لمن ابى ) 

انت عارف ( وانا متاكد من انك عارف ) وانا عارف واي زول سوداني بعرف ان الجمهور السوداني 

جمهور مزااااااااااااجي لايشجع الا في حالات تسجيل الاهداف ولايقف الا مع الهجمة ولا يحفز الا في حالات المراوغة غير المجدية التي انتهت من عالم كرة القدم .
احنا خشينا الاستادات لامن قلنا بس واكيد انت خشيت وانا وانت نحسب ضمن هذا الجمهور السئ 
جمهور بجي بس عشان يتفرج لا اكثر ولا اقل يا اما بجي عشان يتونس ويقعد جنب ست الشاي 
لا وشنو كمان ( يضرب حجر شيشة )  مبارة مصيرية ستادات الشاي بكونو في الاستاد بشيشهم 
الجمهور السوداني عامة وانا لااتحدث مع جمهور الصفوة لايعرف ادبيات تشجيع الفرق الا اللهم الجنيد الله يديه العافية 
والبركة في شباب الاولتراس 

فهل كفر الوالي لامن قال كدا .

يااخ بدر الدين لماذا لاتتحدث عن هذا الكروجر ولة احسن انه ااوالي يلبس ليهو برمودا وينزل يدرب الفريق ؟؟؟

مالكم كيف تحكموووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## خالد حرية

*الاعزاء جميعا
كروجر
الادارة 
اللاعبين
الجمهور
عوامل تتقاسم الفوز الهزيل للزعيم في اول مبارياته
كروجر يتحمل نسبة70%
الادارة20%
اللاعبين8%
الجمهور2%
لا يجب تحميل المسئولية لجهة واحدة الكل شارك خصوصا
الاعلام الذي صور للجمهور ان المريخ2009 برشلونة
كروجر لانه لايمكن ان تكون التشكيلة التي خاض بها اللقاء 
هي رؤية مدرب تابع الفريق خلال فترة الاعداد
قلق ومجاهد ومحمد كمال اضعف حلقات الفريق
الخانات والمواقع داخل الملعب 
الادارة لو فعلا تدخلت في التشكيلة حسب مايشاع
اللاعبين لانهم لم يكونوا قدر التحدي خصوصا الاعمدة(مجاهد قلق محمد كمال بلة جابر الزومة)
الجمهور والضغط العنيف علي اللاعبيين ومطالبيتهم بمايفوق قدراتهم ووظائفهم داخل الملعب
(ارجو ان يكون الحكم علي الجميع من خلال مباراة الرد برواندا)
كل الود
خالد حرية
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sami salah
					

ياخوي مافي لف ولا دوران 

انت ورينا عايز تريس منو على المريخ ؟؟؟؟
انا شخصياً افضل الوالي بعد تعديل سياسة الدلال والإغرق وإختيار عناصر صلبة ومتمرسة و والإنفكاك من سيطرة النهضة

عملية حرق البخور تحت ارجل الاسياد لن تعود مرة اخرى في نادي المريخ ودي واضحة وضوح الشمس .
طيب انت قلت عيب البتقال في حق الوالي...الا تري انك اتيت بنفس العيب وانت تصفنا او غيرنا بوصف حارقي البخور وتحت أرجل الأسياد كمان؟؟؟

كلام الوالي واضح مافيه اي غموض ( الا لمن ابى) 
فعلاً كلام الوالي واضح وكان تبرير الهزيمة ان السبب جمهور المريخ وهذا عين الإفتراء
هل فعلاً السبب هو الجمهور ام كروجر حسب ما تدعي انت؟

انت عارف ( وانا متاكد من انك عارف ) وانا عارف واي زول سوداني بعرف ان الجمهور السوداني 

جمهور مزااااااااااااجي لايشجع الا في حالات تسجيل الاهداف ولايقف الا مع الهجمة ولا يحفز الا في حالات المراوغة غير المجدية التي انتهت من عالم كرة القدم .
احنا خشينا الاستادات لامن قلنا بس واكيد انت خشيت وانا وانت نحسب ضمن هذا الجمهور السئ 
جمهور بجي بس عشان يتفرج لا اكثر ولا اقل يا اما بجي عشان يتونس ويقعد جنب ست الشاي 
لا وشنو كمان ( يضرب حجر شيشة ) مبارة مصيرية ستادات الشاي بكونو في الاستاد بشيشهم 
الجمهور السوداني عامة وانا لااتحدث مع جمهور الصفوة لايعرف ادبيات تشجيع الفرق الا اللهم الجنيد الله يديه العافية 
والبركة في شباب الاولتراس 

فهل كفر الوالي لامن قال كدا .
نعم تجني علي الجمهور وهو برئ من اسباب الكارثة

يااخ بدر الدين لماذا لاتتحدث عن هذا الكروجر ولة احسن انه ااوالي يلبس ليهو برمودا وينزل يدرب الفريق ؟؟؟

انا غير مؤهل للحكم علي كروجر 
و في مباراة الهلال ثار الجميع عندما تم تغيير العجب وعندما سئل كروجر افاد بأن العجب مصاب في الظهر وهو من طلب التغيير
لذلك المدرب وحده من يعلم ا لظروف التي يعمل فيها

مالكم كيف تحكموووووووووووووووووون



في مكان آخر كتبت عن اسباب الكارثة كرأي فقط وهو قلة زمن الإعداد وفوضي المعسكر وضعف رئاسة البعثة
وضعف الجاهزية البدنية وقبل ذلك الإعلام المضلل وساسة الدلال للاعبين وعدم حسم التفلتات الإدارية

خارج النص:

ما رأيك في تصريحات صلاح مشكلة
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*الأخ بدر الدين مطـــــــــالب بإعتذار من جميع المريخاب
وتعديل البوست
ارجو ان لا تتجاهل مشاركتي هذه كسابقتها ,, 



,,,
                        	*

----------


## عثمانوف

*يا بدر الدين يا اخوي مكانك الجديد يحدد وبشكل كبير شكل كتاباتك
حاول أن تعطي المنصب ما يليق
مع وافر التحايا
                        	*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

أتمنى أن تقوم الإدارة بحذف هذا الموضوع لما يتضمن من إساة شتم استناداً لنص المادة الثالثة ( الحقوق ) من نظام المنتدى أو على أقل تقدير حذف الإساءات الموجودة فيه حتى لا تعتبر ذلك سابقة يساء إستخدامها فيما بعد 



 

ههههههههههههه
بتحلم إنت
خلينا نحلم كلنا
أنا كمان بطالب بحذف البوست
أو حذف الإساءة الشخصية
للوالى الغالى
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

الأخ بدر الدين مطـــــــــالب بإعتذار من جميع المريخاب
وتعديل البوست
ارجو ان لا تتجاهل مشاركتي هذه كسابقتها ,, 



,,,






الاخ جمرة المحترم
اشكرك علي ثقافة الاعتزار للجميع بالرغم من انك اسئت كروجر بناءا علي رؤية فنية
ولكني انتقدت جمال الوالي بصورة لازعة وحادة بناءا علي تجنيه علي جمهور المريخ
وتحميله اسباب هذه النتيجة الخجولة (وهو برئ من ذلك)
ابلغ دليل علي ذلك هو قناعتكم الشخصية بان كروجر هو من وراء هذه النتيجة
وليس جمهور المريخ
وكذلك شبه اجماع علي هذا السبب ؤغم قناعتي الشخصية بان كروجر لا يتحمل النتيجة لوحده

وما بين فوضي معسكر الامارات ومعسكر الخرطوم
تم تحميل جمهور المريخ المسؤولية

بالرغم من ذلك لكم العتبي حتي ترضوا

خارج النص:-
رايك بسرعة حول تصريحات صلاح مشكلة !!

*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					



الاخ جمرة المحترم
اشكرك علي ثقافة الاعتزار للجميع بالرغم من انك اسئت كروجر بناءا علي رؤية فنية
ولكني انتقدت جمال الوالي بصورة لازعة وحادة بناءا علي تجنيه علي جمهور المريخ
وتحميله اسباب هذه النتيجة الخجولة (وهو برئ من ذلك)
ابلغ دليل علي ذلك هو قناعتكم الشخصية بان كروجر هو من وراء هذه النتيجة
وليس جمهور المريخ
وكذلك شبه اجماع علي هذا السبب ؤغم قناعتي الشخصية بان كروجر لا يتحمل النتيجة لوحده 
وما بين فوضي معسكر الامارات ومعسكر الخرطوم
تم تحميل جمهور المريخ المسؤولية 
بالرغم من ذلك لكم العتبي حتي ترضوا 
خارج النص:-
رايك بسرعة حول تصريحات صلاح مشكلة !!



 
لم أتفاجأ  من ردك هذا يا بدر الدين 
لأني لم أعرفك من خلال سطورك كما الباقين ,,,
توقعت منك عدم إصرارك على خطأ خرج في كلمتين 
في لحظة إنفعال أدى الى تشويش في جميع ما نتفق معك فيه ,,,

ما ذكرته في البوست لايخلو من حقائق 
دلال اللاعبين وبالتالي أستهتارهم
عدم الحزم من اللجنة الفنية 
تسيب وفوضى في المعسكر
عشوائية في وضع التشكيلة ,,
وقت المباراة كأول مباراة بعد الاعداد
كل هذه عوامل أدت لهذه النتيجة ,,, 

عرفت أن جمال الوالي أصبح يدير الملفات الحساسة بنفسه
والدليل إدارته لملف التسجيلات ,,,
وهذا يدل على عدم ثقته في لجانه يا بدر الدين ,,,
والوالي ايضا لديه ضغوط ,,,
ما رأيته في وجه جمال الوالي بين الشوطين
وهو نازل لغرفة اللاعبين أكد لي ان هذه اللجنة الفنية قد انتهى زمنها ,,
ولكن الوالي لديه رؤيا وهي عدم إقالة اللجنة الفنية في هذا الوقت بالذات ,,
وقد يكون على صواب وقد يكون على خطا يا بدر الدين
وانا متأكد ما قاله صلاح مشكلة سيؤخذ في الاعتبار من قبل الوالي ,,,
وصدقني يا بدر ,, بقدر حبك للمريخ الذي اعرفه
الوالي يحبه ايضا ,,,
ولك الود أطنان 
يا 
زي محمد خير :(

 


,,,
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					



الاخ جمرة المحترم
اشكرك علي ثقافة الاعتزار للجميع بالرغم من انك اسئت كروجر بناءا علي رؤية فنية
ولكني انتقدت جمال الوالي بصورة لازعة وحادة بناءا علي تجنيه علي جمهور المريخ
وتحميله اسباب هذه النتيجة الخجولة (وهو برئ من ذلك)
ابلغ دليل علي ذلك هو قناعتكم الشخصية بان كروجر هو من وراء هذه النتيجة
وليس جمهور المريخ
وكذلك شبه اجماع علي هذا السبب ؤغم قناعتي الشخصية بان كروجر لا يتحمل النتيجة لوحده 
وما بين فوضي معسكر الامارات ومعسكر الخرطوم
تم تحميل جمهور المريخ المسؤولية 
بالرغم من ذلك لكم العتبي حتي ترضوا 
خارج النص:-
رايك بسرعة حول تصريحات صلاح مشكلة !!



الاخ بدر الدين ,,,
فى كلامك كثير من المواضيع الهامه خاصه ,,,فى مناطق قصور واضحه من الاداره ,,,
فى المغسكر وهنا بالخرطوم كما سمعنا من مشكله وغيره,,,وايضا التدريب,,
ولكن السيد جمال الوالى لم يحمل الجمهور الهزيمه,,,هو لام الجمهور على التسرع ,,,والضغط على اللاعبين,,
ودى حقيقه كنا انا وجمره والاستاذ ,,,ووعلقنا على هذا السلوك وبعض من الصفوه انفعل ولكن انت تعلم دون جدوى وسط الهرج والمرج,,
لم يقف الجمهور عند ذلك اخى بدر الدين ,,
بكل اسف الجمهور اخذ يساند ويصفق للفريق الخصم,,,
هذا سلوك مشين لا بد منا جميعا التصدى له بقدر ما نستطيع,,,

الاخ بدر الدين الا تتفق معى بان هذا الاسلوب الحاد ,,الجارح لايليق من رجل مثلك,,,
الا تتفق معى مهما اتفق معك الناس فى مواضيعك يختلفون معك فى اللهجه والالفاظ,,,

كلنا ذاق نفس الكاس المر ,,,بعد انتظار وتشجيع دام ثلاثه ساعات ونصف,,غير عناء الطريق,,,وسنواصل اخى بدر الدين ,,
والعوات,,,ومعا لدفع المريخ للخروج من الازمه التى وضع نفسه فيها,,
منصورين باذن الله,,
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*يا جمرة 
يا لهلوبة

الوالي اعلن بعد فضيحة الوحدات عن حل الجهازين الفني والإداري

وهذا الحل لم يشمل غير مازدا فقط!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



الوالي اكبر مخدراتي 

لا يريد الإصلاح 


والدليل إصراره علي الإحتفاظ بأسباب الفشل



سلملي علي التخدير 
*

----------


## حووصه الصغير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					


حوووصة إزيك .... و أنا ما بتسلم على ليه يا بتاع السوق العربى إنت :busted_red:

ماقاله الوالى خطاء .. و أكبر خطاء ... ما ذنب الجماهير الغفيرة الجات بالآلاف تشوف كورة و قلبها إتحرق من المهزلة الشافوها أمبارح دى ؟؟؟ السبب التشكيلة الخاطئة من المدرب الغبى كروجر



\

ولى ازيك تصدق ما شفتك .. مالك بقيت ضعيف كده باين انت ما من جماعه قندهار .. بكل ادب واحترام نحن ما عايزين نتكلم فى الوالى لانه اكبر من  اى حديث وارقدوا عافيه 
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ziyada
					

الاخ بدر الدين ,,,
فى كلامك كثير من المواضيع الهامه خاصه ,,,فى مناطق قصور واضحه من الاداره ,,,
فى المغسكر وهنا بالخرطوم كما سمعنا من مشكله وغيره,,,وايضا التدريب,,
ولكن السيد جمال الوالى لم يحمل الجمهور الهزيمه,,,هو لام الجمهور على التسرع ,,,والضغط على اللاعبين,,
ودى حقيقه كنا انا وجمره والاستاذ ,,,ووعلقنا على هذا السلوك وبعض من الصفوه انفعل ولكن انت تعلم دون جدوى وسط الهرج والمرج,,
لم يقف الجمهور عند ذلك اخى بدر الدين ,,
بكل اسف الجمهور اخذ يساند ويصفق للفريق الخصم,,,
هذا سلوك مشين لا بد منا جميعا التصدى له بقدر ما نستطيع,,,

الاخ بدر الدين الا تتفق معى بان هذا الاسلوب الحاد ,,الجارح لايليق من رجل مثلك,,,
الا تتفق معى مهما اتفق معك الناس فى مواضيعك يختلفون معك فى اللهجه والالفاظ,,,

كلنا ذاق نفس الكاس المر ,,,بعد انتظار وتشجيع دام ثلاثه ساعات ونصف,,غير عناء الطريق,,,وسنواصل اخى بدر الدين ,,
والعوات,,,ومعا لدفع المريخ للخروج من الازمه التى وضع نفسه فيها,,
منصورين باذن الله,,



 (ولكن الاستعجال الجماهيري قاد اللاعبين لدائرة التوتر وهو مايتسبب في اخطائهم وعدم تركيزهم حتي انتهت المباراة علي هذه النتيجة)
( ولكن الاستعجال الجماهيري قاد اللاعبين لدائرة التوتر وهو مايتسبب في اخطائهم وعدم تركيزهم حتي انتهت المباراة علي هذه النتيجة)
(  ولكن الاستعجال الجماهيري قاد اللاعبين لدائرة التوتر وهو مايتسبب في اخطائهم وعدم تركيزهم حتي انتهت المباراة علي هذه النتيجة)

الأخ زيادة المحترم 

مالذي يدعو الوالي لأن يجتهد في بحث السبب وهو بين يديه؟

الام يلاحظ ان المخزون اللياقي منعدم لدي اكثر من 4 لاعبين
الم يلاحظ انعدام اللياقة الذهنية
الم يلاحظ سوء التشكيل
الم يلاحظ الإستهار
الا يعلم بفوضي المعسكرات هنا وهناك
الا يعلم بضعف شخصية مدير الكرة
الا يعلم بجمهورية العلاقات الشخصية والمصالح التي تحكم المريخ

إقتنعت انه ظلم الجمهور ام لا؟

هذه الإبر المخدرة لا تصلح لنا يا كابتن زيادة
انا شخصياً عندي مناعة عالية جداً


للأسف هذه اللهجة الحادة  والحادة فقط هي التي تصل الي مسامعهم

خلينا يا اخي اكون حاد وصوتي يصل
لأن الصوت الهادي لا يجدي فتيل

عندنا آلاف المطبلين وال Yes man 
بماذا افادونا؟

عندنا بعض من العالمين ببواطن الأمور ولهجتهم very soft & low profile هل افادو بشئ؟



*

----------


## نزار احمد

*سؤال للاخ/ بدرالدين ماهي الاسباب الحقيقة 

للاخفاق في مبارات اتراكو الرواندي

ثم انك تنتظر اي شي لكي تاخذ علي الوالي علي طول

اتمني ان يكون نقاش هادف وبعيد عن الانفعالات حتي تعم الفائدة

للمريخ

*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

يا جمرة 
يا لهلوبة

الوالي اعلن بعد فضيحة الوحدات عن حل الجهازين الفني والإداري

وهذا الحل لم يشمل غير مازدا فقط!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



الوالي اكبر مخدراتي 

لا يريد الإصلاح 


والدليل إصراره علي الإحتفاظ بأسباب الفشل



سلملي علي التخدير 



 
هل تقصد أن الوالي لا يريد مصلحة المريخ 
ويخدر الجماهير حتى لا يحسون بهذا التدمير ؟؟؟

 




,,,
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمـــرة
					

هل تقصد أن الوالي لا يريد مصلحة المريخ 
ويخدر الجماهير حتى لا يحسون بهذا التدمير ؟؟؟,,,



 
جمرة يا زي ما بقول محمد خير

الوالي للأسف محاط بسياج حديدي

واظنك كدة بديت تستوعب مقاصدي

هذا السياج الحديدي محكم بحيث يمنع اي صعود او ظهور في سطح الأحداث إلا علي طريقة طرد ابراهومة الشهيرة و دخول جمال ابو عنجة عنوة علي اعناق الجماهير

هذا السياج الحديدي هو جمهورية المصالح العظمي والعلاقات الشخصية 
التي تفيد وتستفيد
والتي تصور للوالي ان الكرة لا تدار إلا بالفلوس وحاجات تانية
وان اعضاء هذا السياج هم وحدهم من يملكون مفاتيح اللعبة

وهذا هو عين ما يقصده الستاذ ابوعاقلة أماسا بالنازيون الجدد

ولا يخونك ذكاءك بأن هذه الجمهورية لها ادوات حماية وكتائب ردع إعلامية

اكلام دة برجعنا الي موضوع الوالي بين الولاء السياسي و الولاء الأسري

ليه بقي؟

لأن الحكومة عندما تنزنق وتحاصر بالأزمات زتعجزها الحلول تلجأ لوسائل التخدير الإعلامية
لصرف أنظار الشعب عن الوقائع الحقيقية فتلجأ الي شعارات مثل

الدوائر الأجنبية والأمبريالية العالمية والصهيونية الخ...

بمثل ما كتبت انا سابقاً في البوست المذكور وبمثل ما صدقت تحليلاتي في موضوع نقاط
مباراة النيل إذن فلا بد للوالي من البحث عن مبررات وإبر تخدير لصرف النظر عن الأسباب الحقيقية

الباقي تمو براك................
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نزار احمد
					

سؤال للاخ/ بدرالدين ماهي الاسباب الحقيقة 

للاخفاق في مبارات اتراكو الرواندي

ثم انك تنتظر اي شي لكي تاخذ علي الوالي علي طول

اتمني ان يكون نقاش هادف وبعيد عن الانفعالات حتي تعم الفائدة

للمريخ



 
الأخ العزيز نزار

لك كل الحب
في إعتقادي المتواضع الأسباب في هذه النقاط الموجزة:-
 
1- ضيق فترة الإعداد (15) يوم من نهاية فترة التسجيلات وهذه مسئوليتها تعود للإتحاد العام   ولا اعفي منها السيد جمال الوالي الذي ساند شداد لأسباب لا أعلمها ان كانت سياسية ام رياضية

2- الفوضي الإدارية وخاصة دائرة الكرة التي تعمل بنظام رزق اليوم باليوم وضعف شخصية حسن يوسف وعدم إلمامه بمتطلبات وظيفته وعدم معرفته بلوائح المنافسات وسوء تقديره للأحداث.....الخ

3- سيطرة المصالح الشخصية وتفضيلها علي مصلحة المريخ العليا \ بمعني ترك الحبل علي الغارب للاعبين
   وعدم حسمهم لضمان الوجود الدائم (تأخير \ غياب \ استخدام سيارات خاصة \ خروج ودخول)

4- أجد بعض الحرج في مناقشة الشأن الفني كوني غير متخصص ولكن بمعيار الرجل العادي هنالك هنات فنية
    من المدير الفني (خيارات التشكيل والتبديل)

5 - غياب حرارة القلب والغيرة علي الشعار وغياب الطموح لدي لاعبي المريخ لوصولهم لسقف الطموح الشخصي 

6- غياب سياسة العقاب وإستمرار سياسة الإغداق والإغراق

7 - الإعلام التطبيلي الذي صور المريخ كمارد لا يقهر وفي نفس الوقت صور المنافس كجثة هامدة



اما ما يخص انتظاري لأي شئ كي آخذه ضد الوالي فهذا غير صحيح

الوالي ياع عزيزي لو جلس في بيته لن أكتب فيه حرف واحد وهذا يعني أن مدار الحديث ودواعيه هو المريخ
والمريخ فقط

صدقني 

اول ما تدخل منزلنا تجد صورة الوالي معلقة 

أنا لم أتناول هذه المثالب إلا عام 2006  يعني قبل ذلك كنت واليابي بضارب زيكم كدة

ولكن تمعن وفحصت ومحصت كثير من المواقف ووصلت إلي قناعاتي الحالية



أتمني ان يستمر النقاش بموضوعية

ولك كل الحب
*

----------


## وليد

*Still Water Runs Deep يا بدر الدين
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*Dear Waleed.    Further clarrification pls   
*

----------


## وليد

*أنا قاصد مداخلتك الأخيرة بالمناسبة يا بدر ... دا كلام مرتب و غير إنفعالى قدرت توصل وجهة نظرك بشكل جميل ... لماذا لا تتبع هذا الأسلوب دائماً ؟؟

ما ذكره بدر الدين فيه جزء كبير من الصحة بالمناسبة ولا أستحى من قول ذلك رغم خلافى البائن مع بدر الدين فى الكثير من الأمور و لكن الحق أولى أن يتبع..


أنا ما متخصص لكن أنا أضع النقطة رقم 4 الخاصة بكروجر الفاشل  مكان النقاط رقم 1و2و3 ثم أسرد باقى الأسباب ..

من يرى أن طريقة عمل المجلس و تسيير العمل كاملة أو صحيحة بدون أى خلل شخص مصاب بعمى الألوان ولا يرى ..

المجلس يجتهد حسب قدراته و له أيجابيات كثيرة جداً ولكن عدم تبصيره بالأخطاء أكبر خطاء ..

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					




أنا لم أتناول هذه المثالب إلا عام 2006 يعني قبل ذلك كنت واليابي بضارب زيكم كدة



:thumbs_up::thumbs_up:
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*العزيز وليد للعلم فقط

الترتيب حسب توارد الأفكار وليس بناء علي الأولوية


يعني ممكن تقرأ من تحت لي فوق

(مش تحت تحت بتاعت جمرة)
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

:thumbs_up::thumbs_up:



الـ :rain: دى صابة وين يا وليد ؟؟؟؟؟

على ما أعرف .. أهل تجمع أمدرمان عايزين الوالى لكن عندهم راى فى الجماعة المعاهو ... 

و بدر الدين دا زاتو  "على ما أعتقد و صححنى إن كنت غلطان يا بدر" ما ناكر مجهود الوالى لكن عندو مليون راى فى من يراهم بطانة فاسدة حول الوالى ..

إذن الجميع متفق حول الوالى ... هل إستنتاجى دا صحيح أم خطاء يا وليد ؟؟ 


التوقيع : واليابى و أفتخر (زى ما بقولو عرب الخليج)
*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

العزيز وليد للعلم فقط

الترتيب حسب توارد الأفكار وليس بناء علي الأولوية


يعني ممكن تقرأ من تحت لي فوق

(مش تحت تحت بتاعت جمرة)





:d:d:d جمرة الماسورة ؟؟
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*العزيز وليد

انا ما عندي تحفظ علي الوالي كسوداني مريخي

انا تحفظي علي اشياء وثبتت بالدليل القاطع

منها الولاء السياسي اولوية علي الولاء للمريخ ودة كلام اظنك وافقتني عليه سابقاً

ومنها عدم خبرة الوالي

ومنها سياسة الوالي الإدارية (الثواب والعقاب)

ومنها البطانة الفاسدة

ومنها السياج الحديدي

ومنها سياسة الإقصاء وفرق تسد

ومنها سيطرة النهضة المجانية

ومنها الصرف البذخي وسياسة الإغراق والإغداق

ومنها سوء إختيار الكفاءات 

ومنها عدم وجود انظمية غدارية ومالية وحوسبة 

(دائرة الكرة تلجأ لمنتدي عشان الكروت)

خارج النص:
والحسابة تحسب
*

----------


## وليد

*البنكر إنو جزء مقدر من كلامك دا حاصل يكون شخص غير أمين مع نفسو بس .. ما عندى كلام تانى أقولو  ...

نعم هناك عيوب و نص و خمسة فى الكيفية التى يدار بها المريخ الآن .. والكلام عنها واجب و لكن ....

و لكن يا بدر الدين و لكن ..

لماذا لا نتحدث بنفس القدر عن الطفرة الهائلة التى حدثت فى المريخ بعد مجىء الوالى ؟
لماذا لا نتحدث عن الإيجابيات بنفس القدر الذى نتحدث به عن السلبيات ؟ 

هل هناك عمل عام فى كل الدنيا خالى من السلبيات ؟؟

ما تقول لى الحديث عن الإيجابيات ما مفيد ... إنت زول بتاع إدارة مش كده ؟؟

الحديث المتواصل عن السلبيات و السلبيات فقط دون النظر للنصف الممتلىء من الكوب يفتح الف باب للريبة و الشك و و و و و و والكثير ...

لا أذكر أننى رأيت لك بوست إشادة ولا مرة واحدة ..

فى شى تانى يا بدر ... أنا ما عندى خلاف على إظهار العيوب بل بالعكس أراه شى ضرورى جداً و لكن حتى تكتمل الصورة يجب أن تقدم مقترحات الحلول كذلك حتى نقدك يكون إيجابى وما يتصنف كنقد من أجل النقد فقط ..

يعنى أخونا وليد المريخابى شايف الحل فى برنامج تجمع أهل أمدرمان ... و جماعتو جادين جداً فى دخول الإنتخابات (بغض النظر عن النتيجة المعروفة سلفاً :D .. شعب المريخ لن يبدل الوالى بأى شخص آخر حتى تدخل البغلة فى الإبريق :thumbup: و هو زاتو عارف الكلام دا بس مكابر :6f6754d5085b1c123a5 يا بتاع جبرة إنت ...)

إنت نعم تطرح بعض الكلام العام عن فرض الإنضباط على اللاعبين و إستبعاد فلان و طرد علان بدون ما تقترح الأسماء البديلة و حتى بدون أن توضح بشكل كافى لماذا يجب إبعاد فلان أو علان أصلاً .. دا أصل مشكلة الكثيرين فى تقبل كلامك  من الوهلة الأولى يا بدر الدين ..

المريخ دا ما حق زول يا بدر الدين ... دا حقى و حقك و حق الناس دى كلها ... 

يا بدر الدين قال الله تعالى(( ولو كنت فظاً غليظ القلب لانفضو من حولك))  و  ذكر فى محكم تنزيله (( ادع لسبيل بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة ))

قول العندك بهدوء و ستجد الف أذن تنصت لما تقول .. أسس لكلامك و كرّبو كويس و ما تخلى عايم مليون زول حيتفق معاك .. لكن الإنفعال و فتح النيران بخلى الناس كلها واقفا على أعصابا و متنشنة و دا معناتو النقاش إنتهى قبل ما يبداء لأنو كل زول حيتمترس خلف وجهة نظرو و يدافع عنها بدون ما يفهم إنت عايز تقول شنو زاتو ...

أرجع براك شوف كلامك فى بداية البوست دا لمن كنت منفعل وشوف كلامك فى المداخلات الأخيرة .. فرق السما من الأرض ..

بدر الدين يا ديجانقو ...:0005:
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*الأخ وليد المحترم

الطفرة التي حدثت في زمن الوالي تتحدث عن نفسها 
ولا نذكرها في كل حديث لأنها معروفة حتي للعميان
ولا اعتقد ان الد اعداء الوالي ممكن يراوغ في ذلك ولكن هل كل ما ننتقد نذكر الناس بأن الوالي ظبط الإستاد مثلاً عشان
ما يفهموني غلط؟

طيب الطبيعي انا بكتب في منتدي ويفترض الناس قبل ما تتداخل تعرف انا شايت وين وليه 

عشان ما تبني يقينك علي ظن وذاكرة
ممكن ترجع لمنتدي الجماهير وتعمل بحث لجميع بوستاتي 
وبعد ما تقراها كلها تعال نتناقش لأني اعتقد ممكن تغير كلامك

اضافة لذلك 
انا يقيني في اجتماع كل اهل المريخ بالتوافق علي برنامج عمل
وميثاق شرف 
ومن يشذ عن القاعدة يواجه مصير محتوم
هذا ان توفرت ارادة الخدمة الجماعية بعيداً عن الأنا اللعينة

كتبت عدة بوستات بهذا المضمون وانت اول من عارضها بصورة غريبة
وبرضو  ممكن ترجع لمنتدي الجماهير واعتقد انها 3 او 4 بوستات

طرد فلان وعلان يا وليد لا تخفي علي اي مريخابي يركض خلف الحقيقة المجردة
وكل المريخاب عارفيم مثلاً مصطفي توفيق وصديق علي صالح تسببوا
في ذهاب علاءالدين للهليل
وعارفين انهم كذبوا علي الوالي بأن علاء وقع
وعارفين ان علاء لم يصل لمكاتب الإتحاد وعارفين ان ا ع هو من بصم
وعارفين ان جوز الدباس المذكور فرض اتاوة قسرية من حافز التسجيل

طيب بعد الوالي عرف الحقيقة ماذا كانت ردة فعله؟

مزيد من الحماية والتقريب والسلطات

لماذا؟

فهل بعد ذلك المطلوب المهادنة في النقد؟؟؟

اليجا تانا او سليقا جانا كلو واحد

احضر للمريخ بواسطة صحفي الصدي عبدالباقي شيخ ادريس (هذا الواضح حتي الآن)
احضر وهو مصاب
واذا ادعي احدهم بأنه لا يعلم ذلك نقول له

تم الكشف عليه بواسطة دكتور.............
وكتب في التقرير ان المذكور مصاب وغير لائق
صدر توجيه من احد الكبار بإعادته مجددا لنفس الطبيب لتغيير التقرير 

وتمت عملية تذوير التقرير بنجاح

وتمت الحماية الإعلامية او التغطية ان شئت
كما تم تلميع اللاعب رغم اني كمتفرج عادي جداً لاحظت ان حركة اللاعب غير طبيعية
وكان ذلك من داخل القلعة الحمراء في مباراة اسيك التي احرز فيها هدفه
(كان ارتداد اللاعب بطئ وحركته محدودة جدا)

طيب السؤال 
لمصلحة من كل هذا الفشل (المؤكدم)

يا وليد انا اكتب تقريباً 20% من ما املك 
*

----------


## وليد

*المشكلة فى كلامك دا حاجة واحدة أنا مقتنع بيها تماماً يا بدر الدين ..

ليس كل ما يدور فى المجالس من كلام صحيح بالضرورة حتى تشيلك الهاشمية و تزعل و تحنبك قدر دا يا بدر بل و تتبنى الكلام و تنشرو و تدافع عنه بكل هذه القوة .. وأنا هنا لا أدعوك للسكوت على ما تظنه خطاء .. رجاء تابع كلامى للنهاية ... 

 يا بدر الدين مهما كانت ثقتك فى مصادر الأخبار التى تأتيك دائماً تحرى الدقة قبل أن تشيل وش القباحة إنت ... ما تنسى إنو الناس ممكن تفسر مواقفك زى ما عايزة .. فيهم البشوفك حادب على المريخ و فيهم البشوفك كايس مصلحة و فيهم الحيفتكر عندك مصالح شخصية و بين هذا و ذاك يسهل ضربك لأنك لا تمتلك الأسلحة القوية التى تجابه بها هذه الإتهامات !!

حصل سألت نفسك المصادر البتنقل ليك الكلام الداير فى دائرة خاصة جداً و تكاد تكون مغلقة ليه ما بنشرو ما يرونه الجرائم البتحصل فى المريخ دى بأنفسهم  (إن صحت من الأساس)؟؟؟ خايفين من شنو يا ترى ؟ دى واحدة يا بدر ..

يا بدر الدين أى مكان موجود فيهو قروووووووووووش بالضرورة المصالح حتكون موجودة .. الزمن دا زمن صعب جداً يا بدر الدين و الظروف المعيشية خلت الناس العايشة فى السودان سعرانين و لن تجد شخص متمسك بالقيم و الأخلاق الإتربينا عليها إلا من رحم ربه ..

الملفات دى حساسة جداً و فيها مصالح مشتركة و حاجات عجيبة غريبة المامقتنع بالكلام دا يكون طول من السودان و بس...

الحديث عموماً ليس عن أشخاص بل عن واقع حاصل فى السودان كلو ... نجيب ناس كويسين من وين ؟؟؟

بس كمان فى ناس نعرف سيرتهم جيداً يا بدر لأننا و الله عاشرناهم و سمعنا عنهم أدق التفاصيل بشكل لا يمكن تتخيلو و أنا بتكلم تحديداً عن مزمل أبو القاسم لأنى أعرف سيرتو فى الإمارات من الألف للياء .. الرجل فى قمة النزاهة و الامانة .. وشهادتى فيه ليست مجروحة لاننى لا أعرفه معرفة شخصية ...

الوالى أدرى بمن حولو لأنو ما زول عبيط .. و لو كان عبيط ما كان عمل القروش دى كلها ...

صدقنى عارف كل ما يجرى حولو و أكيد عندو فهم فى راسو فى الكلام الحاصل دا كلو .. و أهو زى ما شفت براك .. موضوع طمبل و سفارى ما كان فى زول عارف عنو حاجة .. إحتمال دا دليل إنو الوالى قرر قفل الباب البجيب المشاكل دا و فضل إدارة الشؤون المالية بنفسو ..

مافى زول إلى الآن عارف الوالى عمل شنو بعد أن علم بماحدث فى موضوع علاء الدين يا بدر لكن يقينى أنو الموضوع دا ما مشى بى أخوى و أخوك ... العلم عند رب العالمين ... ربما الرجل رأى إعطائهم فرصة أخرى و ربما تعلمو من الدرس القاسى جداً و بطلو الحركات أياها (لاحظ أنا هنا أفترض معاك إنو كل ما ذكرته فى موضوع علاء الدين صحيح ... و قد لا يكون) يا بدر الدين ربنا بقبل التوبة فلماذا لا يقبلها الوالى ؟؟ قطع الأعناق ولا قطع الأرزاق .. يمكن الوالى فكر كدا ؟؟ الله أعلم يا بدر .. الله أعلم ..

المفروض تكون فى  شفافية أكتر من كدا ؟ نعم أنا معاك يا بدر الدين فعلاً الشفافية مطلوبة لكن السودان دا كلو على بعضو ليس مدينة فاضلة ..

الإنتقاد حق مشروع يا بدر الدين لكن الحذر الشديد و التحدث بمعلومات مؤكده و مثبتة هو الطريق الصحيح .. أى طريق تانى لا يكرس إلا للفرقة و الشتات و الجهجهة ..

ربنا يصلح الحال على العموم و يحفظ المريخ من أهله قبل أعدائه يا رب

تحباتى و شكراً ليك على رحابة صدرك يا بدر الدين

*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*سوف اورد نقطة صغيرة جداً

لأني لا استطيع الرد علي كل مرورك

والله العظيم من شخصية بارزة جداً وكانت من لداعمين ساعة العسرة وخدم المريخ كثيراً
ولا يزال من المداومين علي النادي
وله علاقة ممتازة جداً بمزمل ابو القاسم


اخبرني بفاجعة جديدة من فجائع مصطفي توفيق
وممكن تخلي اي واحد يتأكد من المعلومة

و هي من تسبب في عدم سفر عبدالرحيم لشفيع ضابط المعسكر الي الجزائر؟

الإجابة مصطفي توفيق

حا تسألني ليه
اقول لك 
لأنه طلب 200 الف جنيه مقابل كل جواز يتم تأشيره

طيب لو كان اتأدب من فضيحة علاء كان كررها تاني؟


من امن العقوبة اساء الأدب يا وليد

والمافيا امنت العقوبة

الوالي نظريته في ادارة المريخ (فليأكل من يأكل بس عايز عمل)

وهذه لعمري نظرية فاشلة
*

----------


## وليد

*المال السايب يعلم السرقة ... قاعدة معروفة .. الوالى يكون قنع و شغال بى نظرية القاعدين ديل أكلو و قربو يشبعو .. يكون خايف يجيب ناس جداد يبدو من الصفر !!  :d:d
 
مصطفى توفيق طلب المبلغ دا قصاد شنو و من منو يا بدر ... هذا بالتحديد ما تحدثت عنه فى مداخلتى الأخيرة ..

نتلاقى بكرة إن الله حيانا .. الدوام الساعة 9 ننوم لينا 4 ساعات قبل المعمعة دى يا بدر ...

*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*عزيزي بدر الدين تحية وإحترام يا غالي

أولا أوجه لك اللوم علي بعض العبارات الواردة في حديثك

لست من مؤيدي الوالي ولا من رافضيه 

ولكني أبحث دائما عن مصلحة الكيان

حديث الوالي جانبه التوفيق ان كان قد ألقي المسؤولية علي الجمهور

ولكن دعني أستخرج بعض الأشياء العامة والغير متعلقة بهذه المباراة تحديدامن هذا الحديث

أولا ماذا يفعل الجمهور السوداني عموما داخل الملعب ؟

الجمهور المناط به التشجيع أثناء سير المباراة لا يفعل هذا 

حقيقة شاهدت الشوط الثاني من المباراة وخيل لي انها من غير جمهور لأني صراحة لم أسمع ولا صيحة تشجيع

وفي نفس الوقت تجد ان الجمهور يوجه في اللاعبين بأن أفعلوا هذا وأتركوا ذاك

حقيقة اختفت نغمات التشجيع (فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ) و(بالطول ابلعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض) وووو


أما الأسباب الحقيقية للفوز الباهت

من وجهة نظري 

1/ التشكيل الخاطئ ( حسب الجاهزية _____ مجاهد وقلق) ووضع العجب في الهجوم 

2/ فترة الإعداد لم تكن بالقدر المطلوب وتأثيرها علي لياقة اللاعبين

3/ اللاعبين حيث لم نشعر بأداء مسؤول


اما الإعلام وطريقة الإدارة دي ديل كوم براهم وانا شخصيا بطني طامة منهم التنين

ولك خالص الود
*

----------


## القطانى

*بدرالدين ووليد
لكم اعظم تحية 
بالامس كنتا متابع البوست والسجال الدائر بينكم
حوى حوارا بلغة رفيعة بعيدا من المهتارات والسباب
حوى افكارا يدافع عنها حتى اخر قطرة حبر
حوى مرونة وعدم تعصب للراى جزافا
فتمنيت ان يطول الحوار وتتعدد المواضيع
لكم التحية والاحترام والتقدير
اتمنى ان يكون دين مريخاب اونلاين جميعا
 وفعلا استاذه للحوار وليس الجدال
لكم ودى
                        	*

----------

